# Euripides 488



## RockyBalboa

Hello everybody!
I need to ask you a favor: I have to copy in Greek the fragment 488 of Euripides (and its translation if possible). Can you tell me if it's well written like this:  " Ούχ εμός ό μΰθος, αλλ’έμήςμητρός πάρα ".
Thank you very much on beforehand.


----------



## Traduita

"Κοὐκ ἐμὸς ὁ μῦθος ἀλλ' ἐμῆς μητρὸς πάρα.», if you have fonts with accents. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## RockyBalboa

Thank you very much Traduita! I will just copy what you wrote me !!


----------



## majdak

Probably it's too late, but the translation should be:
"The story is not from me, but from my mother (=I heard it from her, she told it to me)".


----------



## RockyBalboa

Thank you very much, I'm ashamed to say it, but... I didn't know the meaning!


----------



## Traduita

Well, all questions get an answer in the end!   I understood somehow your question was about the transcription only. Really sorry about that


----------



## RockyBalboa

Don't be sorry at all! I needed a quick correction of the written phrase, and I did not answer for the meaning! Thank you for being there


----------

